# Fall creators update



## kburra (Oct 27, 2017)

Earlier this week, Microsoft started rolling out its latest major  Windows 10 update, the Fall Creators Update, to millions of PCs around  the world.

If you're looking to get the update as soon as you can, keep in mind  that it's a rather large download. According to initial recommendations,  you should clear out at least 16GB of free space for the 32-bit version  and 20GB for the 64-bit version. Unfortunately, it looks like you'll  need more than that.

*Massive footprint*

According to early reports, the Fall Creators Update leaves behind up to  30GB of data on your system when it's done installing. As usual,  Windows 10 will keep these files just in case you want to rollback the  update. However, this data will be deleted automatically in 10 days.

Why would you want to rollback the update? It depends, but if you  encounter any system glitches, driver issues and bugs with the initial  build of the Fall Creators Update, rolling back to your old Windows  version while waiting for a more stable build is a good option to have.

On the flip side, since the Windows 10 Fall Creators Update is  mandatory, sooner or later, you will have to install it anyway. If you  are happy with the Fall Creators Update and you have decided to move  forward with it, you can always delete the massive 30GB rollback data  and reclaim that hard disk space immediately.
*Disk Cleanup*

Here's one way to clear out the files left behind by the Fall Creators  Update. On the Windows Search Bar, type "Disk Cleanup." Right-click on  the best match then select "Run as administrator."


----------

